# Legal Automatic?



## Dovans (Nov 15, 2011)

http://money.cnn.com/2013/09/12/news/companies/slide-fire-gun/index.html?iid=HP_LN


----------



## Mr. A (Apr 23, 2012)

Looks kind of neat, bit I would have to shot one before I ever put $6k down for one. If it turns out to be a lemon a $6k hit is too hard to swallow! Anyone ever is one of their rifles before?

Mr. A


----------



## bobk (Apr 30, 2004)

It's 3-500.00 for the slide fire stock. They're alot of fun to shoot.


----------



## MLAROSA (May 20, 2004)

Mr. A said:


> Looks kind of neat, bit I would have to shot one before I ever put $6k down for one. If it turns out to be a lemon a $6k hit is too hard to swallow! Anyone ever is one of their rifles before?
> 
> Mr. A


They offer a magazine fed rifle for around $1,000.


----------



## Orlando (Apr 12, 2004)

Real fully automatic firearms are not illegal to own, just expensive and must buy tax stamp


----------



## MLAROSA (May 20, 2004)

Orlando said:


> Real fully automatic firearms are not illegal to own, just expensive and must buy tax stamp


And only expensive because it is illegal to manufacture them for civilian use. So it's old stock or nothing.


----------



## Orlando (Apr 12, 2004)

Correct no more newly manufactured autos but nothing illegal about already manufactured
I would just about bet the ATF willchange rules so slidefires will be illegal without stamp someday.


----------



## MLAROSA (May 20, 2004)

Orlando said:


> Correct no more newly manufactured autos but nothing illegal about already manufactured
> I would just about bet the ATF willchange rules so slidefires will be illegal without stamp someday.


I'd bet the ATF changes their stance on them as well. It is probably worth while to pick a few up for that reason.


----------



## ezbite (May 25, 2006)

I can do the same thing with my hellfire... and its still legal too.


----------

